# melting gold in a graphite ingot mold



## Smitty (Apr 17, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried using a graphite ingot mold and directly melt small beads of gold into the mold itself to create the ingot? Will the high heat of the torch burn the mold?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 17, 2008)

The graphite is so heat absorbent the gold doesn't melt before the mold begins deteriorating. 

Pour your molten gold into the preheated graphite and you will have success.

I need to post a video of this one. The trick is to 1) blacken the mold with the soot of the torch; and 2) Place the melting dish on top of the mold as you melt the gold. This way when you pour the mold is already preheated. You'll need to tilt the melting dish as you work the gold towards the edge to pour it in the mold as the torch will only heat a small area of the dish at a time. The molten gold must be completely mobile near the edge of the dish before you tip the dish over into the mold. 

Once poured, play the torch across the cooling ingot after you pour the gold. After the ingot begins to cool dump it over into a deep stainless steel bucket of water. Be sure your dish is properly coated with borax all the way to the edges and lip of the dish.

Steve


----------



## Smitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Any problems with completing number one, thenplacing the gold into the ingot mold and melt the gold in there without pouring?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 18, 2008)

Smitty said:


> Any problems with completing number one, thenplacing the gold into the ingot mold and melt the gold in there without pouring?






Steve said:


> The graphite is so heat absorbent the gold doesn't melt before the mold begins deteriorating


----------



## Smitty (Apr 18, 2008)

I figured that the line you copied from Steve was a reply for my second question that's why I posted the third question. But i guess i can deduct an answer from that line.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 18, 2008)

Smitty said:


> Any problems with completing number one, thenplacing the gold into the ingot mold and melt the gold in there without pouring?


Graphite burns at a temperature well under that of molten gold, and as has already been stated, it is a serious heat sink. You'll do more damage to the mold than any benefit you might reap, even if you're successful in your quest. 

You will have the best results melting your gold in a melting dish (even for large ingots--ten ounces or so), then pouring to a blackened and preheated mold, just as Steve suggested. If you choose to deviate from that plan, you're likely to have more than your share of problems, if you achieve success at all. 

Harold


----------



## Smitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok I've re-read Steve's answer for the 3rd time and I don't see how I missed that point. But I see it now. I might be reading these threads a little too fast.


----------

